# Swirly Patterns on Coat



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what causes the swirly patterns on my horse's coat? It almost looks like a "paint" with all the same color. My horse is a Percheron/TB Cross, six years old, healthy. When the weather warms up in the summer these crazy patterns come out. Then they fade away during the fall, winter and spring
Trying to post a picture. Looks like crushed velvet going in different directions.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you uploaded the wrong pics :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Ugh.....i did put the wrong picture in and now I don't know how to fix it!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

You can ask the moderators or you can upload them in a new post on this thread.


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

*here is the pic*



ilvponies said:


> Does anyone know what causes the swirly patterns on my horse's coat? It almost looks like a "paint" with all the same color. My horse is a Percheron/TB Cross, six years old, healthy. When the weather warms up in the summer these crazy patterns come out. Then they fade away during the fall, winter and spring
> Trying to post a picture. Looks like crushed velvet going in different directions.


Here is the pic


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That is pretty neat. One of mine has a cross pattern that runs along her flank as a single crooked line that shows up in summer also - it gives the appearance of a seam but is nothing as extensive as yours. I always thought that was the horse equivalent of "cow licks" that people get in their hair.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, sometimes horses have hair that grows in different directions, like your guy. Like Chevaux said, it's very similar to cowlicks in people.


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, I think of it as "cow licks" too, but have just never seen it on another horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My gray Mustang has it, but not to the extent of your boy...and his is much harder to see with him being white LOL.


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

That is very cool and unique! Is it like this all over his body?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The hair almost looks longer on the 'inner' sections of the pattern...is it? That's so strange!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like an uneven shed. There is one spot that has a cow lick look. Wild.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Endiku said:


> The hair almost looks longer on the 'inner' sections of the pattern...is it? That's so strange!


that's what I thought too, like it's been clipped.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

My new horse has a spot like that on his back, he's bay but the hair there is darker and longer. It's been puzzling me for months since he shed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Our QH gelding, Sarge, has the exact same effect on his neck. His hair can look almost curly there in the winter when it is long. It will curl up when he sweats. :lol: He is healthy and by the mid summer it isn't as noticeable.


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

It starts out on his neck in the spring, and now it is on his barrel, back and rump too. I will take some more pics cause the patterns are all different!!


----------



## ilvponies (Jul 16, 2012)

*Two more Swirly Coat Pics*

Here are two more pics. The hair is not longer, it just looks that way!! Also, if you close your eyes and pet him, you cannot tell there is a difference. It goes over most of his body, once again, the warmer it gets the more pronounced it is. (Sorry, he was muddy when I took the pics, we had just been cantering in a muddy spot!!)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My mare has that same thing! I've been wondering what it is because it only happened after her first actual bath of the year. Another boarder told me it might be a reaction to the betadine, but it's just the hair, the skin is healthy and looks normal all over her.
My mare has it on her neck/shoulders but none on her back/butt.
It sure is puzzling, idn't it?? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You have the first paint that's not white and a color! Hes Chestnut on chestnut lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Whatever it is, its insanely cool xD


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Woah that's crazy! So cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

odd. it could be he was body clipped last year or so, and the hair just did not grow back in correct ?


----------

